# What colour are most snakes eyes



## montysrainbow (May 11, 2014)

Mine are gold. I have a friend who's coastal had straight black. I just wondered what the majority are


----------



## Firepac (May 11, 2014)

Not sure but here are the eyes of a Scrubby and an EB.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 11, 2014)

Gorgeous! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (May 11, 2014)

Heres my coastals eyes








Maybe i should have called this thread show us your eyes lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman (May 11, 2014)

Few snake eyes...


----------



## CrazyNut (May 11, 2014)

M.Viridis eyes.


----------



## andynic07 (May 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (May 11, 2014)

Thats alot of eyes lol nice! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (May 11, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Few snake eyes...


Is the second picture a western crown snake and if so is it a wild one that you have found?


----------



## Snowman (May 12, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Is the second picture a western crown snake and if so is it a wild one that you have found?


Yep, a mate spotted it though


----------

